# Jonny Cycles Closes



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://jonnycycles.blogspot.com/2009/01/jonny-cycles-is.html


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is really a shame...He built some amazing frames.... I seriously thought he had a big backlog


----------

